# North West Meet



## forefortheday (Mar 31, 2011)

The sun is shining and we are back to proper tees.

So ladies and gents I think it's time to arrange a Forum Meet somewhere in the Northwest.

Firstly who's up for it and secondly any course suggestions?


----------



## NWJocko (Mar 31, 2011)

I'm up for it and happy to play anywhere to be honest!


----------



## gjbike (Mar 31, 2011)

Hillside would be nice


----------



## gjbike (Mar 31, 2011)

Happen not at Â£95 a round, maybe Pleasington or clitheroe bit cheaper


----------



## Yerman (Mar 31, 2011)

Depending on date I'm interested, ?Worsley or North Manchester and invite the poor folk on the wrong end of the M62 across for a wupping?


----------



## vig (Mar 31, 2011)

date permitting, i'd be interested


----------



## centuryg5 (Mar 31, 2011)

date permitting, i'd be interested
		
Click to expand...

  ditto.


----------



## TonyN (Mar 31, 2011)

i'll keep a loose eye on this one. If the price is right and its not to far away, I might join you all for a catch up!


----------



## colint (Mar 31, 2011)

Date permitting I'm in


----------



## splashtryagain (Mar 31, 2011)

Yep i'd be up for this - probably same as everyone else but got a few greenfree vouchers to be used (5 of them to be precise) if they would be useful. Weekend or weekday? Unless school hols weekend only real option for me. Are we looking to go central to the folk going?


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 31, 2011)

Right poll up my choices would be Weekend and Cheshire.

I'll compile a list, my only preference is for somewhere without a hotel attached after playing the dullness that is Portal recently!

Lets narrow it down and then I'll do some hunting around/take locals advice for a suitable venue!


----------



## splashtryagain (Mar 31, 2011)

Is there a reason for no lancashire vote?
Which Portal did you play, I find the one without the hotel is much better!


----------



## tincup (Mar 31, 2011)

I could be interested in this dates permitting also


----------



## forefortheday (Mar 31, 2011)

Is there a reason for no lancashire vote?
Which Portal did you play, I find the one without the hotel is much better! 

Click to expand...

The Championship Course with the Macdonald Hotel? Is there another one?

Er Geography used to be a strong point of mine! 

It's only indicative so apologies and of course Lancashire is an option.

PS I Can't edit the Poll.


----------



## splashtryagain (Mar 31, 2011)

Forefor - yeah it has 2 courses - one at the same site as the hotel - the championship, which is long and a bit dull. The other is just off the a49 about half a mile away and is the premier course which while not as long is a much more interesting and better test of golf. I'll fill in the poll as Cheshire (in laws lve next to portal so can leave the amily there for the day) but would prefer Lancashire (don't have to lug family around). Thanks for getting the ball rolling by the way.


----------



## stevelev (Mar 31, 2011)

As long as its relatively early start, and not at the other end of the north west, I'm definitely interested.

There are a few courses around the worsley area, which is good access for most people. There is also Beacon Park, but I think wherever it is, its best to make sure the greens have recovered and the course is all on full tees.


----------



## Qwerty (Mar 31, 2011)

I'd be up for this date permitting,and don't mind travelling.

Fleetwood is a good links course,reasonably priced and I reckon we could get on at weekend, the only downside is its location,middle of nowhere.


----------



## BramallMac (Apr 1, 2011)

I'd be up for this.  A weekday would be better, as HID doesn't let me play both days in the weekend, and Saturday is comps day.


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 1, 2011)

There are a few courses around the worsley area, which is good access for most people. There is also Beacon Park, but I think wherever it is, its best to make sure the greens have recovered and the course is all on full tees.
		
Click to expand...

Beacon Park is my home course Steve, if you want a game send us a PM.

I will extend that offer to all you good folk of the forum but I won't be putting it forward as an option for this meet as it's likely work will be starting soon on a Par 3 course and some course changes/improvements.

Bramall that little picture bring back memories!


----------



## BramallMac (Apr 1, 2011)

Likewise.  Although I am now old and bald, it reminds me that I did once rock.

Iain


----------



## Scouser (Apr 1, 2011)

Id be interested depending on date ....

never been to a meet so should be interesting.....all the gear and little idea...so no laughing!


----------



## neilkath (Apr 2, 2011)

i might have ago depends on dates haigh hall is a nice place just outside on wigan


----------



## Scouser (Apr 2, 2011)

i might have ago depends on dates haigh hall is a nice place just outside on wigan
		
Click to expand...

Id be up for Haigh Hall played the other week....very nice course for a muni...would be up for that most days


----------



## neilkath (Apr 2, 2011)

i might have ago depends on dates haigh hall is a nice place just outside on wigan
		
Click to expand...

Id be up for Haigh Hall played the other week....very nice course for a muni...would be up for that most days
		
Click to expand...


not played it for 12 months mate but i loved it there


----------



## Scouser (Apr 2, 2011)

i might have ago depends on dates haigh hall is a nice place just outside on wigan
		
Click to expand...

Id be up for Haigh Hall played the other week....very nice course for a muni...would be up for that most days
		
Click to expand...


not played it for 12 months mate but i loved it there
		
Click to expand...

Went round in 117   but if u ever fancy it!


----------



## neilkath (Apr 3, 2011)

i might have ago depends on dates haigh hall is a nice place just outside on wigan
		
Click to expand...

Id be up for Haigh Hall played the other week....very nice course for a muni...would be up for that most days
		
Click to expand...


not played it for 12 months mate but i loved it there
		
Click to expand...

Went round in 117   but if u ever fancy it!
		
Click to expand...

i went round it 110 might be up for a round there with you soon


----------



## Gazp (Apr 3, 2011)

I live in Staffs but would be up for it if not to far away & not to expensive


----------



## griffgolf (Apr 3, 2011)

Date permitting I would be up for this


----------



## Junior (Apr 3, 2011)

Hi Antony, I'm in, i selected weekday , but in hindsight, weekend would probably be better.   Any final thoughts on a course ?  if you need any help ringing round clubs etc give us a shout.


----------



## BramallMac (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Junior,

I have arranged a big bi-annual grudge match against some former colleagues this Friday.  We are playing at Lymm GC but I have never played it before.  Any tips to give me an unfair advantage over the competition??

Cheers,
Iain


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 4, 2011)

I've had a look around and I'm thinking Formby Hall.

http://www.formbyhallgolfresort.co.uk/cgi-bin/fhgr.cgi?Command=ShowEPage&db_epid=7

We should get it for around Â£40 maximum.

That will be coffee,bacon roll, 18 holes and a meal afterwards.

Anybody want to add suggestions I'm open to recommendations.


----------



## Junior (Apr 4, 2011)

Hi Junior,

I have arranged a big bi-annual grudge match against some former colleagues this Friday.  We are playing at Lymm GC but I have never played it before.  Any tips to give me an unfair advantage over the competition??

Cheers,
Iain
		
Click to expand...

Hi Iain , first off I hope you enjoy your day, the course was looking great on saturday and the greens are slick for the time of the year.  

After the first 2 holes you go up onto the heathland part of the course.  Trick is to just be aware of where the wind is as it can affect your shot quite a lot.  You can see pretty much all the trouble off the tee, but the 3rd and 5th play very long if its into the wind and 8th always plays shorter than you think.  The back 9 is pretty straight forward, but dont get greedy on the 11th, it's really only a long iron to the corner and a wedge.  Go for the front of the green on the 13th, even if it leaves you with a long putt, many a card has been wrecked by people hunting for a 2 !!  A bogey is a good score on the 16th (si1) as most people have to hit woods in for their 2nd and 18 is a good finishing hole and 'birdieable' if you can clear the 2nd ditch with your drive.   

Have a look at the course guide on the website.  It's pretty comprehensive and is basically the strokesave !!   Enjoy and let me know what you think !!


----------



## BramallMac (Apr 4, 2011)

Cheers Junior, good info there.

I will do my homework and keep fingers crossed. We are going for the first ever hat-trick of victories.

Iain


----------



## vig (Apr 4, 2011)

I've had a look around and I'm thinking Formby Hall.

http://www.formbyhallgolfresort.co.uk/cgi-bin/fhgr.cgi?Command=ShowEPage&db_epid=7

We should get it for around Â£40 maximum.

That will be coffee,bacon roll, 18 holes and a meal afterwards.

Anybody want to add suggestions I'm open to recommendations.
		
Click to expand...

Get in touch with Andy (Evita), I believe his mate is a member there


----------



## splashtryagain (Apr 4, 2011)

Looks a nice spot for a session of furrow carving. Would they require a hcp certificate? is a society one ok? Sorry for all the questions - suppose I didn;t even ask when! Oh and continued thanks.


----------



## Gazp (Apr 4, 2011)

Never played there but a mate of mine went on a society day & was very complimentary about the course & the venue...and he's a hard man to please


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 4, 2011)

So interested so far we have;

*NWJocko
gjbike
Yufuin
Vig 
CenturyG5
TonyN 
Colint
Splashtryagain 
tincup 
Stevelev 
Qwerty 
BramallMac 
Scouser 
Neilkath 
Gazp 
Griffgolf 
Forefortheday
Junior* 

I think a weekend is the best bet say end of either May or June?

I'll get answers about Handicaps etc from the guy tomorrow hopefully so I'll add some more detail then.


----------



## vig (Apr 4, 2011)

Forefor, Glenn might be up for it depending on date.  He has 2 stag do's and 2 weddings.


----------



## Doh (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Anthony 

Put me down as well will you.

Cheers

Rick


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 8, 2011)

Rick, I'll add you to the list mate and Vig, Glenn is more than welcome.

Formby Hall is out of the equation due to tee availability on a weekend.

I'm going to have a ring round and get some alternatives.

Unless we want to do a weekday?

End of June okay with everyone?


----------



## Qwerty (Apr 9, 2011)

Weekend or weekday is fine with me.

 Are you sure you don't fancy Portal, I've always kinda liked the place


----------



## colint (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm Ok with either, could be tough getting somewhere decent on a weekend ?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 9, 2011)

Anywhere you need a H/C counts me out


----------



## Stuart_C (Apr 9, 2011)

Anywhere you need a H/C counts me out  

Click to expand...

All the society meets ive ever been to ive never shown a handicap certificate, so you should be sound.

FFTD count me in mate.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 9, 2011)

Cheers

Didnt know this may golfers lived in Liverpool


----------



## splashtryagain (Apr 9, 2011)

I'm with qwerty at portal but premier not championship. Can only do weekends unless school hols (wife and I both teachers).


----------



## Gazp (Apr 9, 2011)

End of June fine with me, don't mind weekday or weekend. I think Bramall Park allows societies on a weekend if you struggle for a venue


----------



## BramallMac (Apr 9, 2011)

End of June fine with me, don't mind weekday or weekend. I think Bramall Park allows societies on a weekend if you struggle for a venue
		
Click to expand...

Sunday's tend to be pretty busy at Bramall Park, but they do sometimes squeeze in a society if there is room.  Worth a call, but looking at the diary end of June seems rammed.


----------



## Yerman (Apr 9, 2011)

Formby Hall, Mossock hall or Mottram hall are better. Is Carden Park or Prestatyn too far??


----------



## Scouser (Apr 9, 2011)

Sundays are a deffo no go for me


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 11, 2011)

I've mailed the guy at Formby Hall to see what he can do midweek either end of June or the beginning of August.

Any dates/days I should avoid?


----------



## Scouser (Apr 11, 2011)

If poss avoid a Tue / Wed unless I can be away by 3 ....

Any one interested Im looking for a game this Saturday


----------



## gjbike (Apr 11, 2011)

can do  the 16/17 and 27/28 of June


----------



## splashtryagain (Apr 11, 2011)

If in august weekdays fine otherwise back to weekend only.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 21, 2011)

Any updates


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 22, 2011)

Need to do some more ringing around gents.

I'll be updating next week.


----------



## Scouser (Apr 22, 2011)

Hope u didn't mind me asking only its .........sunny


----------



## forefortheday (Apr 22, 2011)

Hope u didn't mind me asking only its .........sunny  

Click to expand...

Not at all mate, been to Woodhall Spa and out on customer visits for the few days I've been in work.

I'm also going to host a knock at mine for all who want in.

PM me if you fancy a mini meet here, this will be on a Saturday.

http://www.beaconparkgolf.com/bpgc/default.htm


----------



## forefortheday (May 4, 2011)

Right gents had a ring round and nowhere seems better than Formby Hall.

I've provisionally booked Friday August 26th.

http://www.formbyhallgolfresort.co.uk/cgi-bin/fhgr.cgi?Command=ShowEPage&db_epid=7

Bacon Rolls, tea or Coffee
18 holes
1 course meal 
Minimum 24 golfers Â£45 each
2 course meal Â£50 each

I've included a poll for food.


----------



## colint (May 4, 2011)

I've voted for the meal but if the majority don't want to then I'm not bothered, I'll be going anyway. Looking forward to it, never played Formby and it's supposed to be excellent


----------



## gjbike (May 4, 2011)

Just checking at work, as 2 guys are already on A/L think it should be ok


----------



## NWJocko (May 4, 2011)

I've voted for the meal but if the majority don't want to then I'm not bothered, I'll be going anyway. Looking forward to it, never played Formby and it's supposed to be excellent
		
Click to expand...

I'm the opposite, voted for no meal to get off but happy to have one if that's the majority.

Never played Formby either and the society from my club are going there when I'm on holiday in a couple of weeks so glad I'm getting the chance to play it!


----------



## forefortheday (May 4, 2011)

Just to remind you gents we are playing *Formby Hall* not Formby itself.

The society rates would be a little more for Formby!


----------



## splashtryagain (May 4, 2011)

Similar to NWJ - voted no meal but not completely against having some scran.

You'd think having a link in your post would be a clue as to the course wouldn't you FFTD!!


----------



## Yerman (May 4, 2011)

Sorry I'm away at the end of august but hope you all have a good day.


----------



## NWJocko (May 4, 2011)

FFTD!!
		
Click to expand...

Whats that "internet/Morecambe slang" for!!??? 

I did/do know it's Formby Hall, my mistake in the post.


----------



## forefortheday (May 4, 2011)

FFTD!!
		
Click to expand...

Whats that "internet/Morecambe slang" for!!??? 

I did/do know it's Formby Hall, my mistake in the post.
		
Click to expand...

'Tis an abbreviation of me username!

Also the GT of the Northwest's finest COD player! 

(One of these statements is not true)


----------



## splashtryagain (May 4, 2011)

Sorry to confuse NWJ!
A new putter already???? Any good?


----------



## NWJocko (May 4, 2011)

Sorry to confuse NWJ!
A new putter already???? Any good?
		
Click to expand...

Ah, sorry for being a bit slow on the uptake there.......

Yep, got a centre shafted one of the cleveland classics after trying that one out on your practice green.  

A bit heavier than my TM and milled face so more consistent distance wise. Rolls the ball really well, still can't work out why they're so cheap!!?


----------



## splashtryagain (May 4, 2011)

They seem a genuine bargain! Hope you putt well with it (but not too well against me - mines also sorted now by holding the damn thing further down the grip).


----------



## Scouser (May 4, 2011)

I'm in voted for the meal bt easy either way ...leave booked and plenty of time to practice....

Got a lesson booked at your place fftd on the 21 so plenty of time to practice....

As for the comment about cod I doubt it


----------



## NWJocko (May 4, 2011)

They seem a genuine bargain! Hope you putt well with it (but not too well against me - mines also sorted now by holding the damn thing further down the grip).
		
Click to expand...

They are ridiculous value for money, look good, milled face, good grip, nice headcover (not so important) and a great feel to them.  

Been putting well with it the only 2 times I've used it so far.  The CS is still a bit of an experiment for me but sticking with it for the time being to see how I go......


----------



## forefortheday (May 4, 2011)

Got a lesson booked at your place fftd on the 21 so plenty of time to practice....
		
Click to expand...

Who with Keiran?

If so enjoy it he's very good (esp the video stuff)

If not cancel it and PM me I'll send you his number.


----------



## Scouser (May 4, 2011)

Got a lesson booked at your place fftd on the 21 so plenty of time to practice....
		
Click to expand...

Who with Keiran?

If so enjoy it he's very good (esp the video stuff)

If not cancel it and PM me I'll send you his number.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah its with him.... I liked him because I only found out he was a coach by chance and he didn't push his service on me


----------



## forefortheday (May 4, 2011)

Yeah its with him.... I liked him because I only found out he was a coach by chance and he didn't push his service on me  

Click to expand...

Get an on course lesson if you can well worth it.

If you fancy a knock give us a shout.


----------



## BramallMac (May 4, 2011)

Sorry, would love to play but am on holiday with the wife & kids that week.

Never played Formby Hall (but Formby's a belter)

Iain


----------



## Scouser (May 4, 2011)

Yeah its with him.... I liked him because I only found out he was a coach by chance and he didn't push his service on me  

Click to expand...

Get an on course lesson if you can well worth it.

If you fancy a knock give us a shout.
		
Click to expand...

I have an hour video ledsonbooked in... I had one lesson a while ago at another course...started from scratch and now have no swing... Got the video session booked in to have look and will take it from there....


I am always up for a game pm me some dates if u want


----------



## splashtryagain (May 4, 2011)

And now i'm out! Had word with HID and it turns out it's the day after GCSE results which means she is at work - head of sixth form - sorting admissions out! Bollo""s. I am ok for any other day in August (not 25th or 26th) though if anyone fancies a knock.


----------



## Scouser (May 4, 2011)

WTF!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Just looked at the course have you seen how much water there is.  Â£50 green fees Â£250 on spare balls!!!!


----------



## Karl102 (May 4, 2011)

Am I too late to put my name down?


----------



## forefortheday (May 4, 2011)

Am I too late to put my name down?
		
Click to expand...

I'll add you when I do the list mate.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 5, 2011)

count me in fore pal.


----------



## Gazp (May 9, 2011)

Count me in..as per my PM


----------



## gjbike (May 19, 2011)

Sorry lads can't get A/L hope you have a good knock


----------



## jasondransfieldgolf (Jun 5, 2011)

You guys will enjoy Formby Hall. There is a Europro Event there a the start of August so should be in good condition when you go to play. Enjoy.


----------



## forefortheday (Jun 20, 2011)

Hi gents,

I'm going to have to pull out of organising this I'm afraid.

Got some issues with my back that are going to restrict any golf for a good few months so I can't guarantee I'll be able to make it.

If anyone wants to take over let me know.

Apologies once again.


----------



## grumpyjock (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry to hear the news about your back, if in doubt consult the quacks and rest it.
Not able to take up the batton for this one.
Work is a bit doggy with the Germans at present.


----------

